# Reliable source for VG33E low miles used or rebuilt engine?



## elaric (Aug 9, 2009)

Hi everyone -

Earlier this year, I'd posted some about cleaning sludge out of my VG33E engine,
and then how to replace the oil pump. 
Decided in the end that I don't have the skills/tools to take on the oil pump.

So, I'm looking for reliable sources for used low mileage engines (Japan?)
or rebuilt engines?

I've checked with the usual sources, the autoparts stores, and am left with the feeling that I'm just paying the corporate middleman more there, after seeing the $4000>  prices and lower prices online.

I've heard from a couple of mechanics about imported low mileage Japanese engines, because they part out used or wrecked cars there, often with far lower mileage than the same year of vehicle would have here.

Recommendations on reliable sources for good low mileage engines?
With a lot less than 140k miles?
Quotes to rebuild mine seem to be on the order of an autoparts store brand new engine 

Anyone had experience with STC Engines
or Automotix.net ?

I found two contenders at Automotix.net-
Don't know if a Pathfinder engine will fit a Frontier though..
And I don't know if I should be doing business with them or not.

Bad reviews are easy to find on about anyone.
Good reviews,not so much

And I trust opinions on forums like this more, because they are less likely to be paid for.

2000 Nissan Pathfinder Engine Sales > Buy High Quality Used Engines/Motors at Great Discount (Huge Selection)!

or

2000 Nissan Frontier Engine (Used 3.3L VIN E, 4th digit, VG33E from 5/99) For Sale - Nissan Engines & Motors Sales


----------

